# Free Agency



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well this is simple. What do we do with our the Free Agency Market? Who do we sign and who do we let go? We do have the MLE and the LLE since we are over the salary cap. The MLE can be split between players. I doubt the LLE can because really... In todays league that would be dirt cheap.

*Our Free Agents*
Latrell Sprewell
Eddie Griffin 
John Thomas
Mark Madsen
Anthony Carter
Ervin Johnson

This team SHOULD be thinking defense when we come to sign other players. A guy of ours that we will probably end up resigning is Eddie Griffin. Other guys I like in Free agency are Maurice Evans, James Thomas, Bobby Simmons (we won't get him), Earl Watson... Others you guys are interested in? I will report visits on this thread.


----------



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

We don't have the LLE because you only get that every other year (if used), and we used ours on Hoiberg. We may get a medical exception for the amount of the LLE because of Hoiberg though.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Oh thanks for the Info I never knew that.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

My expectations are that we'll give Griffin some of the MLE, and that will be pretty much all we do in the off season. Of course we'll get a few guys at the minimum, but nobody good. I've learned to not expect much from this organization.



btw, Griffin isn't restricted. Also, we already said we're probably not gonna try to get an injury exemption for Hoiberg. That's because it would mean Freddy's not playing this season, and we don't know that yet.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Are you sure about Griff not being Restricted? I will relook it.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Fairly confident. I've heard he was, he wasn't, he was, he wasn't, he was, and now I'm pretty sure he isn't.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

And he is Unrestricted...


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

Out of our FA, I would only want to keep Carter, and Eddie Griffin for the right price. I don't want to commit our full MLE to griffin.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well seriously, I think a guy who could do good for the Wolves is James Thomas. Not John, but James. Played at the U of Texas. The guy is a monster on the boards... And that is about it. He can block shots here and there. I think we could get him for the vet's minimum and have him produce more than Madsen. Griff can be a good rebounder, but I mean this guy is simply a beast on the boards. I think with some help from McHale with his post moves I think he can be really good. Well above average.

Other bigs that we should use most, all or part of the MLE are Udonis Haslem, Dan Gadzuric, Steven Hunter, Jerome James, and Desanga Diop. 
I think getting Gadzuric would be good or Hunter or James. Haslem will more than likely not sign here and Diop is the defeinition of dissapointment. A PF I think we could get cheap is Ryan Humphrey. Did good in his rookie season but really let off the gas after the Drew Gooden trade.

Other guys I like as wing free agents right now are only defensive minded guys. Eddie Badsen, Alan Anderson, Devin Brown, Raja Bell (but agreed to terms with PHX), Romain Sato, and possibly Bonzi Wells?

The 3 guys that I would hope for the Wolves to get at pg at this point are Earl Watson, Jeff McGinnis, or Keith McLeod. McLeod because he could come cheap and the other 2 because they are pretty good defenders.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Apparantly the Wolves have interest in Shareef Adbur-Rahim. I would love to see him here, since we have the same first name! But seriously, a sign and trade would be ok unless he would take the full MLE. For about 3 or 4 years? Chances are he won't end up here and maybe we would trade a Hassell or Hudson. That is really all we have to offer.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

You guys should definitely try and keep Eddie Griffin, unless he is wanting the whole MLE. I think Devin Brown from teh Spurs could be a good starting 2 for you guys. Plus, he is only 25, and wouldn't want a whole lotta money.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I am not sure starting, but a good backup. I think what we need to do is bring in an athletic small forward that can play backup if Ebi is not doing well. Candidates for that job are not very good since we need a defensive minded sf. And that would really be Raja Bell. It is also a reason why I like Alan Anderson so much... I think Matt Barnes could be a good idea.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Maurice Evans would be a good choice. Hustle SG/SF from the Kings. 

BTW T'WOLVES FORUM JUST PASSED DENVER'S FORUM POST COUNT WITH THIS POST! :banana:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

HAHAHA


Maurice Evans would be good but with Hassell and McCants here he would not want to come. I would love to have him here though.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

Maybe I'm the only one, but I'm not all that crazy about resigning Griffin. Especially if we bring in SAR. I don't like the way he played in the Wolves offense last year. I wish he'd return to the way he was playing when drafted. He needs to lose a little weight and gain some of his hops and athletic ability back. I am totally against giving him the full MLE.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

BTW Sheefo, what makes you think that Alan Anderson will come in and be a defensive stopper??? Just curious.


----------

